# CWC Frame and Serial Question ,Whizzer



## 47jchiggins (Aug 8, 2015)

Did  226 models have dimpled or cormpressed upper an lower rear forks to accommodate the belt? If so, can someone please provide an example.

Is there anything in the serial number that designated a 226 model?

Sorry for all the questions.........

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Real Steel (Aug 8, 2015)

Not sure you already found this...
http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?38160-model-H-rebuild/page2


----------



## 39zep (Aug 8, 2015)

*Roadmaster 226 WH*

Sorry didn't have a lot of time to post. PM me for more info.
I can get better frame pics and also a later model Roadmaster whizzer frame.
Hope this helps.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's mine a 226 wh frame. It's pinched like the wz schwinns


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 10, 2015)

39zep and redline1968, thanks for those great pics, it shows me exactly what I wanted to see.

redline1968, I'm really digging the Firebird!!!!

Thanks,

Todd


----------

